

Using Erlang to Build Reliable, Fault Tolerant, Scalable Systems - edw519
http://www.ddj.com/article/printableArticle.jhtml;jsessionid=C3AXBW3DZWPLPQE1GHPCKHWATMY32JVN?articleID=220600332&dept_url=/hpc-high-performance-computing/

======
mbrubeck
See also <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=877307>

